# Millie & Lolly



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

We're off out soon and Millie & Lolly are all ready to parade around Brockenhurst


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

What a pair of beauties! Have fun!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaah they look gorgeous - love the way they are both sat  x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Butter wouldn't melt huh! Georgeous pic! x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Brilliant! Have a fun day


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

They look so proud....as if they are just about to meet the queen...lovely


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

You wait Colin, we've had them practicing their curtsey


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Gorgeous Girls .. get this photo framed


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> You wait Colin, we've had them practicing their curtsey


That I would pay good money to see


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Such gorgeous patriotic girlies


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

What a fab photo. Fit for a queen!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

How sweet they both look


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh don't they look sooo sweet together, like 2 little angels standing there  
Lovely photo xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Both girls still have their Jubilee bandanas on. 

We took them into town today and kept getting stopped  At one point I was in a bookshop being asked by the lovely girl if she could stroke my dog and I could hear Janet outside answering questions about Lolly.


----------

